# Attic Renovation - First time posting



## Daniel McCamy (Apr 17, 2020)

I am renovating an attic space for a bathroom, bedroom and possibly a walk in closet.  The house was built in 1897 and has an 11x11 square turret on the front corner of the house.  Unfortunately, it has never been a livable, however it has potential to be a walk in closet.  I can create an 80 inch tall walk way connecting the soon to be bedroom into the walk in closet space.  The ceiling peak is probably 20 feet but there are connecting braces centered in the middle at approximately 8ft in height.  There are also lots of boards that are braced in the turret, but in my opinion they  don't offer any purpose of support other than when the turret was constructed over 120 years ago.  I am asking any advice or suggestions as to my goal of creating a walkway to turret from bedroom area.  I plan to move one rafter out about 5 to 6 in and make a 24 inch walkway.  Ultimately because of age of home there are 1x6 boards that run the rafters and then the wood shakes and asphalt shingles over the top of those.  For the record, I am putting on a whole new roof so that part of the equation isn't a deal breaker.  I guess I am concerned about structural integrity of removing the angle braces and the turret stability itself.  If there is a better topic thread to move this to in the forum I would appreciate those suggestions as well.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2020)

NEAT,
Not my area

Looks like old tube and wire electric, and comes with a bird's nest.

My suggestion have a structural engineer advise you.


----------



## Min&Max (Apr 17, 2020)

So if doing the work yourself a structural engineer is probably a good idea, otherwise a good, experienced contractor should be able to tackle this. The old knob and tube wiring has to go. You will need to know your climate zone and determine how to achieve required minimum R-values in walls and ceiling. Typically that is a significant challenge in older structures such as yours. Good luck.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 17, 2020)

You have several challenges, but a lot of opportunity to create a nice closet.  My wife would kill for a closet that size.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Get an engineer on board......time and money saved.


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2020)

Remove braces one at a time.  When the building creaks, moans or moves, put the last brace back in and stop there.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 18, 2020)

ICE said:


> Remove braces one at a time.  When the building creaks, moans or moves, put the last brace back in and stop there.


You’re kidding, right?


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2020)

e hilton said:


> You’re kidding, right?


Oh I reckon about half the time.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2020)

ICE said:


> Remove braces one at a time.  When the building creaks, moans or moves, put the last brace back in and stop there.




I like it

Kind of the Jenga approach


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2020)

It’s difficult to take a thread like this serious.  The guy has an antique house with a turret and he asked what we think about removing braces...complete with a video.  Long rope and a pickup truck are in order.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 19, 2020)

True.  But if he is that clueless, he might follow your suggestion and then tell the judge he was following your instructions.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 19, 2020)

He posted once and now has 56 views on his youtube video which is more than the usual 7-8 he gets.  Probably just trying to build his YT channel.  I call these kind of posts hit and run.


----------



## north star (Apr 19, 2020)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


> *" True. But if he is that clueless, he might follow your suggestion and then tell the judge he was following your instructions. " *


The ICE Man already has enough problems........Some judge will have to get
in line like everyone else.

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ICE (Apr 19, 2020)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> The ICE Man already has enough problems........Some judge will have to get
> in line like everyone else.
> 
> *$ ~ $ ~ $*


It's almost like you know me.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2020)

A "DIY" in MO, do they have a local building dept.?


----------



## Enri Code (May 20, 2020)

Daniel McCamy said:


> There are also lots of boards that are braced in the turret, but in my opinion they  don't offer any purpose of support other than when the turret was constructed over 120 years ago.



For your safety... don't assume this please...

Granted there are newer methods and materials nowadays that can replace what is shown, definitely get a professional to help you.

A house that old may also fall into needing to abide by historical preservation which will also limit what you can and cannot do and may force your hand to deal with a professional to deal with the historical aspect of the house.

Check your building department and avoid the headaches.


----------



## ADAguy (May 20, 2020)

He must be very "skinny" a 24" corridor? I think not, 36" min/ 48" better.
Does tower have a foundation or built on sleepers?


----------



## JPohling (May 20, 2020)

Structural engineer familiar with this type of framing needed or an old time experienced framer.  I do not see much in the video that I would deem to be no longer necessary.  The members I see look to be quite active resisting gravity and more so the lateral loads of your turret.


----------



## Enri Code (May 20, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Structural engineer familiar with this type of framing needed or an old time experienced framer.  I do not see much in the video that I would deem to be no longer necessary.  The members I see look to be quite active resisting gravity and more so the lateral loads of your turret.



Strongly agree.

I have plenty of respect for those master builders from before that didn't have the benefit of computers or what we currently deem as modern technology, materials and methods. They knew their stuff for sure.

In fact, that the house is still standing 120 years from when it was built is a testament to that. Each piece there looked to definitely be with intent and purpose.


----------



## JPohling (May 20, 2020)

Enri Code said:


> In fact, that the house is still standing 120 years from when it was built is a testament to that. Each piece there looked to definitely be with intent and purpose.



Our home is from 1911 and sometimes when I am in the attic I just am amazed at the level of construction precision and just the sheer amount of skill and hard labor that went into every single cut.  Every joint and connection are still tight and nearly perfect after all this time.  I can envision 2 guys out front doing nothing but sharpening saws for the crew.  large timbers with complex joinery that you just do not see anymore.  Now no one even has a hand saw in their box and when the power goes out they can no longer work.  Not to mention I can barely get a nail into this wood as it is so dense.


----------



## Enri Code (May 20, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Our home is from 1911 and sometimes when I am in the attic I just am amazed at the level of construction precision and just the sheer amount of skill and hard labor that went into every single cut.  Every joint and connection are still tight and nearly perfect after all this time.  I can envision 2 guys out front doing nothing but sharpening saws for the crew.  large timbers with complex joinery that you just do not see anymore.  Now no one even has a hand saw in their box and when the power goes out they can no longer work.  Not to mention I can barely get a nail into this wood as it is so dense.



Wow. You are lucky to have that house to enjoy.
The sheer amount of hard work and craftsmanship needed to put a structure together in the 1900s is just amazing.

On the sillier side, imagine the same crew in the late 1890s finally finishing the house and ready to head back to their families when suddenly... a guy suggests that they stay a couple of days longer and work some more hours to add more bracing inside a turret... no reason... but just to mess with the future homeowner 120 plus years from then...

I'm sure the foreman would have calmly walked towards the same guy and introduce him to a beautifully crafted Winchester shotgun and the word "no". 

On the serious side though, not really knowing how they did work back then, I think I get what the OP was saying in that it may be that some members may possibly just have been scaffolding. To be fair, it is really hard to judge anything virtually with just a short video.

Of course, that doesn't change the importance of getting a professional so as not to leave safety to chance.


----------



## ADAguy (May 21, 2020)

Enri Code said:


> Wow. You are lucky to have that house to enjoy.
> The sheer amount of hard work and craftsmanship needed to put a structure together in the 1900s is just amazing.
> 
> On the sillier side, imagine the same crew in the late 1890s finally finishing the house and ready to head back to their families when suddenly... a guy suggests that they stay a couple of days longer and work some more hours to add more bracing inside a turret... no reason... but just to mess with the future homeowner 120 plus years from then...
> ...



On a dissimilar note, our CA 1905 1 mile from the Sierra Madre fault has grade stamped, net dimension clear redwood board and batten framing (no studs!) on a stone foundation that has withstood every quake to date. Older than a Model T and still running. Yes, builders knew how to build back then.


----------



## JPohling (May 21, 2020)

Enri Code said:


> Wow. You are lucky to have that house to enjoy.
> The sheer amount of hard work and craftsmanship needed to put a structure together in the 1900s is just amazing.
> 
> On the sillier side, imagine the same crew in the late 1890s finally finishing the house and ready to head back to their families when suddenly... a guy suggests that they stay a couple of days longer and work some more hours to add more bracing inside a turret... no reason... but just to mess with the future homeowner 120 plus years from then...
> ...


Yes we are blessed to be able to take care of this house.  Here is a picture of it as it is just being completed in 1912.  love the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Enri Code (May 21, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Yes we are blessed to be able to take care of this house.  Here is a picture of it as it is just being completed in 1912.  love the wheelbarrow.
> View attachment 6665



Having a photo of the house as it was in 1912 being worked on... wow...


----------



## ADAguy (May 21, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Yes we are blessed to be able to take care of this house.  Here is a picture of it as it is just being completed in 1912.  love the wheelbarrow.
> View attachment 6665



What a difference 7 years makes, you have sidewalks and a poured foundation.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 5, 2020)

Home Depot or your local HARDWARE store of Harbor Freight.


----------



## dami123 (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow, you are lucky with this house


----------

